# Little Oscar and Tiger Barbs



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

I picked up a small red oscar [ 2 1/2 are 3 inches EST ] from the LFS a few hours ago and intoduced him to my 29 Gallon with tiger barbs and zebras danios. So far the danios couldn't care less but the tiger barbs are going around nipping at his fins and corning him - should I take the oscar out are leave him in?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

definatly take him out. the tiger barbs will not stop


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I never knew tiger barbs were so aggressive :rock:


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Tiger barbs are one of the biggest fin nippers there is.
Poor little O, you better get him out of there.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Lonald said:


> I never knew tiger barbs were so aggressive :rock:


 they are not really agressive. but they do love to fin nip


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

They will not stop fin nipping the only way i think to stop the barb to stop niping them is LOL O gotta eat them


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

Alittle update, I took the Oscar out of the tank and 2 days later he died, he seemed weak from the start.

So July 7th I picked up a small Oscar about 1 inch, and put him in the tank, the tiger barbs didn't seem to bother him. He's know about 2 to 2 1/2 inches, and he rules the tank, all the tiger barbs are alive but they might not be very soon.

The tigers barbs are about the oscars size are slightly smaller, could eat start eating them now? Are will he have to get bigger?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Revolt said:


> Alittle update, I took the Oscar out of the tank and 2 days later he died, he seemed weak from the start.
> 
> So July 7th I picked up a small Oscar about 1 inch, and put him in the tank, the tiger barbs didn't seem to bother him. He's know about 2 to 2 1/2 inches, and he rules the tank, all the tiger barbs are alive but they might not be very soon.
> 
> The tigers barbs are about the oscars size are slightly smaller, could eat start eating them now? Are will he have to get bigger?


 no he will not start eating them yet. the worst he can do at that size is chase them a bit. he might start to eat them once he gets 6-7" though....


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

In my experence it seems fish dont mess with Tiger Oscars like they would a albanio, is the newer Oscar a Tiger? IMO they seem to be more aggressive although I dont know if its true.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

Yes, its a tiger oscar. And yes he does chase the tiger barbs some, and he's starting to get violent with the rosies in the tank to.


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

magma doesnt bother anything unless it bothers him and when it does lets just say its so horrible after a jag saw it it would loose its spots and hes an albino







god that smiley is funny


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

i own two barbs one green tiger barb and a regular tiger barb. I have never seen them nip at any of the other fishes.


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

oscars are also dirty and poop alot so i suggest you get a good filter


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

said like a true know-it-all


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

and youll have to upgrade soon to a bigger tank


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

Yeah I'm going to upgrade, I'm just new with Oscars and didnt think Barbs would be a problem, which they weren't with the second one.

I'm making very good wages, so I've got some huge tanks [300+ gallons] in my basement and a few in a spare "anything" room, all they need is filteration which I can pick up at anytime.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

You bastard.....

Set those tanks up man.


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

I will soon, I plan on getting my Oscar his own 180+ gallon. Giving my Tiger barbs there own 50 gallon, giving my very old zebra danios there own 25 Gallon - they deserve it, ect. I plan to understock my tanks, I find if you understock your fish live longer, less maintance, less disease, and overall happier fish IMO.

I plan to have all my tanks setup by next month, I might try to get some of them setup this weekend. Anyone have some cool setup ideas for larger tanks over 200+ gallons?


----------

